
Billboard Porn Causes Traffic Jam Near Kremlin: Hackers Blamed For Naughty Video - jacquesm
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/World-News/Billboard-Porn-Causes-Moscow-Traffic-Jam-Near-Kremlin-Hackers-Blamed-For-Naughty-Video/Article/201001315525826?lpos=World_News_Second_Home_Page_Article_Teaser_Region_8&lid=ARTICLE_15525826_Billboard_Porn_Causes_Moscow_Traffic_Jam_Near_Kremlin%3A_Hackers_Blamed_For_Naughty_Video
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1055429> <\- This one has comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1055203>

It's possible that the report by Sky has content that the others don't, but I
can't check it from here.

